# Warnung vor Padsonline Webshop



## Irgi (22 September 2010)

Liebe Community,
ich habe vor mehreren Wochen bei Padsonline Kaffeepads bestellt und per Vorauskasse :wall: bezahlt. Seither keine Lieferung und keine Reaktion auf EMails oder Telefonanfragen. :scherzkeks:
Bei Recherche im Internet habe ich zahlreiche Ebay-Nutzer gefunden, die ihre Ware nicht erhalten haben. Das Ebay-Profil des Verkäufers ist mittlerweile gelöscht.
Hier also die Warnung an alle, dort auf keinen Fall per Vorauskasse einzukaufen! Mein nächster Schritt ist eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs.

Gruß,
Irgi


----------



## webwatcher (22 September 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor Padsonline Webshop*



Irgi schrieb:


> Hier also die Warnung an alle, dort auf keinen Fall per Vorauskasse einzukaufen!


Mit Vorkasse sollte man generell extrem vorsichtig sein. >>"Vorkasse ist brandgefährlich"

Tipps für sicheres  On-Line Einkaufen > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/onli...beugung-gegen-betrug-durch-internetshops.html


----------



## passer (23 September 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor Padsonline Webshop*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Mit Vorkasse sollte man generell extrem vorsichtig sein.



Bei Ebay ist Vorkasse aber oft die einzigste Zahlungsart.


----------



## webwatcher (23 September 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor Padsonline Webshop*

Dann lasse ich es eben. Es gibt genügend andere Möglichkeiten.
 ebay ist nicht die einzige Bezugsquelle  auf der Welt 

Sehr billig kann sehr teuer werden. 
Muß jeder selber wissen, ob er Lotto spielen will 
Niemand wird gezwungen  bei ebay zu kaufen


----------



## passer (23 September 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor Padsonline Webshop*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Niemand wird gezwungen  bei ebay zu kaufen



Das stimmt aber ich hatte eigentlich noch nie negative Erfahrungen bezüglich 
das Waren bei Ebay nicht geliefert wurde,muß aber hinzufügen das ich nur Waren >50€ bei Ebay kaufen.
Es gab das schon preislich gesehen Schnapper die sich gelohnt haben.

Absolute Sicherheit hat man sicherlich nicht,aber die Bewertungen sind unter Umständen hilfreich,die man bei normalen Webshops nicht hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor Padsonline Webshop*

Ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Bestellt, Vorkasse gezahlt und Ware nie erhalten. Auf Zuschriften wird nicht geantwortet.
Habe inzwischen über die IHK zuständige Stellen - Polizei pp - ermittelt und trage mich mit der Absicht Strafanzeige zu erstatten.


----------



## Irgi (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor Padsonline Webshop*

Ich habe mein Geld zurückbekommen. 
Ich habe über die Webseite Politie.nl - Korpsmissie eine EMail an die örtliche Polizei geschrieben. Diese hat die Adresse aufgesucht und auch jemanden angetroffen. Der Laden existiert zwar nicht mehr, aber kurz darauf kontaktierte mich der Webshop-Betreiber und bot an, das Geld zurückzuüberweisen, was mittlerweile passiert ist. Vielen Dank an die holländische Polizei für die rasche und völlig unbürokratische Hilfe!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor Padsonline Webshop*

Es ist doch nicht möglich das es die Internetseite immer noch gibt, auch ich bin um 50€ betrogen worden man müßte dort hin fahren und sich Luft machen. Diese Firmeninhaber sollte man richtig ausstauben und ihre Familienmitglieder gleich mit denn auch diese leben vom ergaunertem Geld.


----------



## Irgi (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Warnung vor Padsonline Webshop*

Bisher hat wohl niemand den Besitzer gezwungen, die Webseite vom Netz zu nehmen. Auf Emails bekommt man keine Antwort. 
Ich habe jetzt mal die Rabobank angeschrieben mit dem Hinweis, das Konto werde für Internet-Betrug verwendet. Vielleicht können die ja zumindest das Konto sperren, damit keiner mehr was dorthin überweisen kann.


----------

